

Geek out old school: Virtual slide rules - noonespecial
http://www.antiquark.com/sliderule/sim/

======
kalid
Shameless plug, but if you consider log(x) as "time needed to grow by x" it's
very clear why log(a) + log(b) = log(ab)

[http://betterexplained.com/articles/demystifying-the-
natural...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/demystifying-the-natural-
logarithm-ln/)

------
jgrahamc
Ah. The beauty of logarithms.

